# Guess who got fined again?



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

League fines Cuban $200,000

05:26 PM CDT on Wednesday, May 10, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



Mark Cuban has been fined $200,000 by the NBA for separate incidents, including comments about officiating made on his blog. 

The Mavericks owner was docked $100,000 for coming onto the court late in Game 1 of the Western Conference semifinals against San Antonio at the AT&T Center. 

Another $100,000 fine was assessed for the blog item, in which he criticized the league for using too many referees in the playoffs rather than just picking the 12 most experienced refs in the league and going with them exclusively. 

It's not the first time Cuban has been fined for something he wrote on his blog. He said he was fined last year for writing about games starting on election day. 

"Just another day in the NBA," Cuban said Tuesday. "Change never comes cheap." In the blog on officials, Cuban said: "Giving less qualified officials and opportunity to officiate playoff games as a reward is a nice "attaboy," but it risks the quality of our product," he said on blogmaverick.com. "It makes absolutely no sense to do it the way it is currently done. If the league wants the best officiating in every game, only use the best officials. Anything less cheats us all." 

An NBA representative confirmed the fines Wednesday afternoon. 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It's not like any of us didnt see this coming.

But what I dont get is why they fined him on his damn blog? It's his to write and say what ever the hell he wants and ofcourse he should have said that about the refs but that was a little to much there.

He should only be paying half of it IMO.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL

Cuban will NEVER change.....


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

LOL i just saw that on ESPN..and read about it on ESPN.com...thank you for sharing man!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I love it. 
It's been a while since he has had a significant fine. He's been pretty quiet this year. At least he doesn't hesitate to speak his mind.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

See he's not a ***** owner like the others he likes to take charge haha


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

Hoe come this doesn't surprise me a bit?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Because he does this atleast twice a year!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Riley says the Europeans brought in flopping, and didn't get ****.


----------



## spursgospurs (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow. The NBA really likes to muscle its way around. Poor Mark had to reach into the 'ol change purse again.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Man, im gonna miss Cuban when hes gone. CUBAN FOR COM!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Riley says the Europeans brought in flopping, and didn't get ****.


Yes, this really pisses me off, too.

It must really kill Stern to know deep down inside that Mark is the best owner in the league and yet the Commish hates him so bad. Everything Mark does or says is amplified to be a million times worse in their than anything anyone else does.

I don't remember him coming out onto the court by the way, and I don't remember the announcers talking about it either.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I like that Cuban speaks his mind. It makes the League think about their actions.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Yes, this really pisses me off, too.
> 
> It must really kill Stern to know deep down inside that Mark is the best owner in the league and yet the Commish hates him so bad. Everything Mark does or says is amplified to be a million times worse in their than anything anyone else does.
> 
> I don't remember him coming out onto the court by the way, and I don't remember the announcers talking about it either.


 No body can face the fact that our Owner is so great and wants to get involved so they fine him hoping to make him shut the **** up.


----------

